

Joypad Turns Your iPhone Into A Remote Control - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/03/joypad-turns-your-iphone-into-a-remote-control-launches-new-sdk-to-bring-ios-gaming-to-apple-tv/

======
AndrewGCook
There's another start-up that does something similar to this called Brass
Monkey. Their angle is turning the iPhone into a Wiimote-type controller.

<http://brassmonkeysdk.com/>

Both interesting concepts that could be even more disruptive to the gaming
industry.

------
jeffool
Don't get me wrong, it's neat and all, but I'd rather see something closer to
iControlpad's physical controls. Only maybe "wings" with physical controls
that you clip on, rather than their current full-sized device.

Also, throw in a pocket-sized wifi dongle to attach to any TV/monitor for
video? Golden.

~~~
kunle
The tactile/haptic feedback is a good point/addition but the reality is that
for gaming applications that require those features, users will always spring
for a real controller (and should - touch devices wont kill all things,
they'll just replace those use cases in which haptic/tactile feedback isnt
critical). I'm working on bit.ly/watchandplay which is similar but more of a
user first product (rather than developer first) and I think the real
potential here is to connect every internet connected screen to the phone as
controller, so that you never have to lean forward again.

~~~
lzell
Hey, thanks for submitting this. I subscribed to the Wanderplayer mailing list
a couple weeks back and have been meaning to ask you something: do you really
live in the apartments at 220 E 24th? I only ask because that is where I used
to live when Todd and I started working on Joypad. Apparently there is
something in the air there that makes people think "iphone game controller" :)

